# green and purple blotches appearing on screen..macbook pro



## dingdongbell070 (May 5, 2008)

I have a first generation macbook pro, recently i have been getting neon green and purple blotches appearing on my screen. I was also having a hard drive problem so i swapped that out and installed a fresh copy of OSX 10.4 on there and was still having the green and purple show up so I know that it is hardware related. I also have hooked up an external monitor and they show up on that monitor too so I konw the problem is not related to my monitor.. I downloaded fan control and have found that if I keep my macbook under 53 degrees C then They wont show up nearly as often but they still do. The only problem with this is that to keep it under 53 degrees C then I need to have the fans running extremely fast the entire time which is not really solving the problem...any suggestions?

It kinda looks to me like I need to get the logic board replaced, what does that entail.. can I do it myself? im pretty good with computers and electronics. I don't have apple care and the warrenty has definelty been voided or is expired..what kind of $$ am I looking at?


----------



## SGilbert (May 5, 2008)

Likely just the graphics chip.  I've no idea if it is user replaceable.


----------



## dingdongbell070 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot, anyone have any more information about replacing the logic board or possibly just replacing the GPU?
Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2008)

GPU is soldered to the logic board.
Run Apple hardware test in looped mode for a while (at least a few hours) to see if it reports an error.
Do you have any added RAM on your system? If you do, swap back the original RAM and see if the issue occurs with that as well. Even though it would be more like GPU or MLB, never underestimate what RAM can do.


----------

